# anyone have a mudpro?



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else had a arctic cat mudpro and if they had as many problems with it as I am? 3 months old, going to the shop for the third time next week! Bad axles that AC wont do anything about because of "anticipation of failure" since they are only "popping"! Still having starter issues and now the speedo goes from 0-110 and back over and over with an error message of EFI. Manual says go to dealer asap when this occurs. Well, I keep getting screwed by the dealers..any suggestions on where to go? I live in Tyler, Tx and I am willing to travel


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you tried Steel Horses in Lufkin they have a pretty good reputation with the Arctic Cat crowd.

5308 NORTH US HWY 69 
LUFKIN, TX 75904
(936) 639-6878


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

i'll give 'em call and try to run it down. tyler and kilgore are just beaten around the bush at fixin this thing


----------



## bear (Apr 20, 2009)

well should have got a brute hahaha mine still runs after i washed it from the inside out due to me showen off and rolled it in the water


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I've been hearing about A/C and the MudPro, probably should get out from under it a.s.a.p. JMO.


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

I got a 2006 hawkeye that does real good never has been to shop and its three years old. I might consider a trade and some extra cash for that mudpro lol haha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm waiting on reports on the new 1000. Me likey.


----------



## fatcat 650 (Nov 22, 2009)

my friend just got this last week mudpro 1000


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

i like that t-cat


----------

